# Any tried this?



## carasue108 (Mar 3, 2009)

Hi, 
I just looked up depersonallization on google, and up came depersonalizationcure.com
There is a Dr. Freedman and some kind of program with CD's where he claims he can cure DP/DR...
It costs like 240 bucks....But it sounds kinda ok, like maybe it could work. I am apprehensive to shell out this money, but I wonder...
HAS ANYONE TRIED THIS PROGRAM??????
Thanks
Cara


----------



## egodeath (Oct 27, 2008)

Yeah, search this site. Haven't heard any success stories; wouldn't waste my money on it.


----------



## Matt210 (Aug 15, 2004)

No CDs are going to cure your DPD. They might be informative and useful in the same way a book might be - but it is not going to be your cure. I know nothing about it - but at best case it will be an interesting and thought provoking read that could give you some insight in to what you need to do to get better, at worst case it will be a complete scam.

I think places like this site will let you know the same tools that those CDs do. I wouldn't personally waste my time, but it is of course your call.


----------

